# Whats your favorite breed and why?



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

Mine is Highland.
Self sufficiency.
Hearty.
Healthy.
Heard protective.
Small.
Cant even think of a negative.
Second would be Kerry. 
Same basic reasons accept less protective.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

*JERSEY*
Hardy
Wonderful milk
Delicious meat
Great attitudes
Easy to handle
Good Marketability
Easy calving
Beautiful

This is not to say that other breeds aren't good, but Jerseys are my favorite.


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

Jerseys, because they're beautiful. And I like thick, rich cream.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dexter

I don't have much land, so I need smaller cattle in order to have a few. I could only have a couple of larger ones.

I like their gentleness, too.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Of the breeds I have owned, I like black Angus. They are gentle and easy to handle, real laid back. At least mine were. Don't know if that's a breed characteristic or if it depends on bloodlines.

I sure would like to get hold of a Normandie for milking, though. I like what I've read about them.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Jersey or Red Holstien. 

Why?? Red because that is what I grew up with and Jersey cuz they are SOOOOO cute! But they could all use some better udders!


----------



## spectrumranch (Jan 2, 2007)

It would be hard to narrow it down to just one breed! But Guar are at the top of the list!










Here is one of our zebu heifers playing with the dog:


















www.spectrumranch.net


----------



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

I like brahman cross. There good hardy cattle and handle the heat well.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Dexter. I like the size for a small family farm, they produce great tasting milk, they are docile and just darn pretty. We are beginning a journey of wanting to produce family cows that the average, or even below average income joe can afford one.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

SO easy to work with. Pleasing to see. Wish their genetics had progressed to a commercial cow faster. Family tradition. My mom grew up on a Guernsey and Jersey dairy. I like Swiss too. I have to work with Holsteins as that is what is around here. There are good and bad in every breed.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I like my Dexters, but I would like to look into the Kerry cattle. Just can't afford them or find them....


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ayrshire. Cuz They're ornery like me,LOL.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

SpectrumRanch - What are origins of Guar? USA population? Primary purpose?

BTW my brother worked with Zebu while in Africa serving in the Peace Corp.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Black angus, due to their marketing advantages.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I guess it depends on what your wanting the animal for. For an all-rounder on a small farm, in my opinion you can't beat the Jersey. Placid and easy to handle, good milk and cream producers, good foragers, hardier than people give them credit for, don't pug up wet country so badly and produce excellent meat and sufficient of it to feed the average family.

If it's straight beef , then the Angus takes top honours with Hereford and Simmental following. 

It all comes down to personal choice and experience coupled to some degree with the type of country one lives in. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Right now my favorite is Senepol
Cause I like red cattle
Cause they're heat tolerant and tick resistant
Cause they are a dual purpose breed for both beef and milking
Cause they have short hair...and
Cause they are a little off the main track...but not so different as to be impractical.

But I also like the Red Pol and Red Angus...so maybe some kind of cross would be in order?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

We have Brown Swiss , Jerseys, Ayrshires and some mixes- I go with the Jerseys, easy to handle, easy to milk, great personailty.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

blue8ewe said:


> Mine is Highland.
> Self sufficiency.
> Hearty.
> Healthy.
> ...


well blue8ewe im with you on this one!
i love the highland cattle, you can beef them out or milk them!(if thay are calm )
i have raisd them for years and still love them.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Gelbvieh-Angus-Herford cross. Beef cow with good mothering, milking, calving ease, fast growing calves with high weaning weight, high yearling wt. and good feedlot performance.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

*BROWN SWISS* I don't know why. I guess because they are big, fuzzy, and for the most part real sweet if raised with love, if not they can be a handful.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

I apparently have the ONLY mean Jersey in Texas, so she is NOT my favorite.

Here's my favorite!
*Highlands X Galloway*


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Dexters are my favorite. 

How can you resist this boy? Sayin' Merry Chirstmas!










Dexter semen available


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Now:

Black Angus
Hereford
good to great meat critters plus fl black Baldies. Not hard to work with well must if the time

and hoping to like Dexters for dairy, getting one in the spring.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Jerseys, because their milk is more marketable to folks who like fresh milk. The cream is what most of my customers are after. They're also pretty gentle!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

We've had several breeds (and mongrels) here at Wolf Cairn Moor, and *we've looked into many others, but we have kept and will keep Jerseys. They're not as flashy or as hyped up as many others breeds, but from every angle we can figure they are the best choice for us. Size, temperment, milk production, cream production, ease of breeding/calving, ease of finding a breeder, cost of feeding, and the list could go on longer than anyone is interested in reading such a list.





*I've looked into many others (I'm a sucker for flash and hype when it comes to livestock), and wasted copious sums of money on nonsense breeds, and nonsense cattle; Herself said from the beginning Jerseys were best for us.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Ark said:


> I apparently have the ONLY mean Jersey in Texas, so she is NOT my favorite.
> 
> Here's my favorite!
> *Highlands X Galloway*


That is, quite possibly, the cutest bovine I have ever seen.

Can I have him?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Shorthorn
Docile
Maternal
Milk well
Great for crossbreeding
Easy calving
And I love the colors.


----------



## cindy04 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jersey

Personality, milk quality, and temperment.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Angus, AngusX, Red Angus, Red AngusX... (cross being w/ white-faces)
Easy to bucket train
Docile (most of the time)
Do well on grass
Colour


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

My favorite breed is the Dexter. These little cows are dual purpose and loaded with personality. Our Dexters are very intelligent. My little milk cow gave enough milk for her calf and for the house without overwhelming us.


----------



## redroper60 (May 5, 2006)

Affordable ones, who raise good calves.


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

I think mine is the Jersey cow. If they are the cows with the big beautiful eyes, they are my favorite!
May God Bless You!
Belle


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

How about the one in my freezer.

I want to find a miniture or lowline Brangus in South texas. I need something smaller that isn't so hard on fences. Neighbor has a couple of miniture hereford steers and they are really cute.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

No real favorite here, but I find that raising week old bottle calves challenging, stressfull, and rewarding. No matter the breed, they sure are all cute when they are small.


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Dexters...for all the practical reasons. They are triple purpose when you add draft power in. They are great for small holdings. They are gentle and personable. Give just the right amount of milk with rich cream and plenty of protien for the cheese makers. AND I must say the calves are absolutely the cutest thing you'll ever see...


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Holsteins :baby04: 

Their inquizitive nature
Their high milk production
Their dual purpose... they taste good!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Belle, on average how much milk will your Jersey cow give per day? thanks


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

I stated earlier in this thread that my favorite breed is Jersey, and that's very true. However, my favorite two cows of all time had no Jersey blood in them as far as I know: My very first milk cow was some sort of brindle Guernsey cross, Susie. That cow had personality you couldn't believe! If I slept too long, she'd bellow outside my window until I got up to milk her. My other favorite was a Brown-Swiss/Holstein cross, a big black girl I raised from three days old. She had the calmest disposition of any cow I've owned, bar none. One time she was bloated, and she stood and let Cliff put the tube down her without a protest... and without being tied up.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

We have a mix of all grass fed cattle which we process @ 900 - 1000#:

Blk Angus -gentle to work with, produce the best ratio of meat per
weight and the flavor of meat is outstanding. 
Red Angus - same as Blk
Hereford - great taste in older culled brooders, good mothering abilities but
harass other animals with their horns.
Holstein - gentle to work with and produce great tasty meat but less meat
when compared to Angus.
Jersey - Same as Holstein, make wonderful nurse cows and provide lovely
table milk.
Charolais - Same as Angus.

One characteristic of all breeds is a troublesome calf. They love to separate
themselves from the herd to find greener grass in the field you don't want 
them. :cowboy:


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Dexter_Cattle said:


> Dexters are my favorite.
> 
> How can you resist this boy? Sayin' Merry Chirstmas!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Grandma's Crew, ...but how can anyone accept semen from a bull dressed up like that? ....somehow it just feels wrong. I don't know, kinda like I'm stealing from Santa, or something.....


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

Jersey crossed with Lowline. Polled, small birthweight, fast growing, easy to manage, light on the land, doesn't eat as much as any of the elephant-breeds and slaughters a great sized carcase at any age


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

spectrumranch said:


> www.spectrumranch.net


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZsltdm97vE&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I like Holsteins. Know them pretty well, spent quite a few years of my life around them. Red or black and white is OK. And you can get a good fat test if you feed them right, maybe not as good as a Jersey but pretty good.

Other than that I like the looks of the Milking Shorthorns. And a Jersey/Holsteinx can be a nice cow.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Holsteins, mine are super sweet,laid back, easy to milk, and make sweet butter. Then Meat mutts, the ones I've owned have been really calm and dumb, in a funny way. :baby04: 
But I do think that brahmas are very pretty,


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've lived with Holsteins for years, too, and like them. The Jersey X Holstein crosses are nice, too. Real easy keepers and I think that comes from the Jersey side. And Holstein X Angus crosses aren't bad either (ugly udders though). But this past year I started crossing everything with Milking Shorthorn with the idea of moving the cows towards beef. I have one older purebred MS cow that is obviously a beef type, but I'm afraid the bull I'm using is more in dairy character than I was hoping for. But it's all an experiment. Worst come to worst they won't be bad milkers.

Jennifer


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Jennifer L. said:


> But this past year I started crossing everything with Milking Shorthorn with the idea of moving the cows towards beef. I have one older purebred MS cow that is obviously a beef type, but I'm afraid the bull I'm using is more in dairy character than I was hoping for. But it's all an experiment. Worst come to worst they won't be bad milkers.
> 
> Jennifer


I LOVE the temperment and looks of the MS.......I've milked many of the crosses and they are wonderful too. If your using a good bull, I don't see how you can go wrong!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Longhorns. Mainly because they're self sufficient and can kill dogs if they're mad enough. Also their meat is lower in fat compared to other beef (I've had comparison tasting tests) and tastes somewhat better. Plus you can use their horns to make furniture! Very big in Texas!

Murray Gray because they were bred to be beef critters raised on grass and they get really big!

Angus..just because!

Was wondering if there's a market in Longhorn cattle in KS?


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

> I'm afraid the bull I'm using is more in dairy character than I was hoping for. But it's all an experiment. Worst come to worst they won't be bad milkers.


 If it is a MILKING Shorthorn the bull is going to have more dairy characteristics. Milking Shorthorn and Shorthorn are different, same breed in but bred for generations for 1 purpose instaed of both like originally.


----------



## linncofarmer (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that for dairy you cant go wrong with a JrsyXHlstn. that is what we milk...72 of them right now.

And for beef I like herefords... But I own angus mostly because angus bring alot more around here. I realy like my angus tho and "most" of them make great mothers


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

I am a goat person, but....

I'd vote for the Normande. As a kid, my vet was a major importer & promoter of the breed. He always had his herd at the county fair. I recall one time his 10 year old son was showing a five year old & up bull.The bull turned his head to lick his side and jerked the kid right under his belly. The bull barely glanced down and they both went back to showing as if nothing had happened. 

Another temperment thing. The Normande x herd I milked had only a slight drop in tank lbs with relief milkers. Holsteins are like "OMG who are YOU" and cross their legs. 

Two of my neighbors are rotational grazing Normande x cows and getting good numbers on hay, pasture and minimal grain. They don't get Holstein lbs but the Normande feed conversion rates were so good that they made money on $12/cwt milk. 

Normandes also have quality beef carcasses and high rate of gain in calves fed for beef. And the color is so distinctive- a white background, like a Holstein, but the spots are smaller and a brindled tan/red/black. Even the crosses usually have small colored areas around the eyes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

AnnaS said:


> I am a goat person, but....
> 
> I'd vote for the Normande. As a kid, my vet was a major importer & promoter of the breed. He always had his herd at the county fair. I recall one time his 10 year old son was showing a five year old & up bull.The bull turned his head to lick his side and jerked the kid right under his belly. The bull barely glanced down and they both went back to showing as if nothing had happened.
> 
> ...


 I've read so much good stuff about Normandes! I hear they are also more efficient than other dairy breeds on pasture.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Eunice said:


> SO easy to work with. Pleasing to see. Wish their genetics had progressed to a commercial cow faster. Family tradition. My mom grew up on a Guernsey and Jersey dairy. I like Swiss too. I have to work with Holsteins as that is what is around here. There are good and bad in every breed.


Another vote for Guernseys! Such patient, docile cows. And pretty! 
The milk is marvelous.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I like a mixture of all of the above. Beef/dairy crosses, different breeds.

Crossing gives hybrid vigor, fertility, etc, though less consistency of calves. But that makes it interesting at calving to see what you get. Kind of like having children - all are different.

Grew up with Holstein, Guernsey, Brown Swiss, Hereford, now have Lowline/Jersey cross (like Philip), bred to Hereford, Jersey, Lowline, Red Angus.

I've heard said there is often more difference within a breed than between breeds - all depends on what one is selecting for.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

My choice breed would depend the purpose of the animal.

For a beef breed, the herd I had AND PREFER was/would be Hereford/Simmental or Hereford/Angus/Simmental. Those cows bred to a Simmental bull throw fantastic calves that do extremely well. 

Herefords are a good old beef breed that has nice coloring, shape, and are hardy with good fat marbling of the beef. I like the larger boned ones for easier range calving.

Simmental tends to add larger bone structure to the stock and a real blockiness that buyers like to the calves head. Big diameter legs for real sturdiness. 

Angus cows tend to be more protective and attentive mothers than straight Herefords. The meat tends to be of excellent flavor, especially with a little extra fat marbling picked up from the Simmental and Herefords, otherwise can be a little too lean in my opinion.

A black baldy with some Simmental thrown is pleases buyers well. The Hereford and Simmental cross tends to add some length to the cattle that buyers like. 

For simple looks I like the look of the belted Galloway.


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

southerngurl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZsltdm97vE&mode=related&search=


achoomamoomoo
boohoomamoomoo
Ha Ha!
bybymamoomoo


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

If I were going to get a cow and I am not only because DH won't let me it would have to be a Jersey. They have always been my favorite.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

ksfarmer said:


> Gelbvieh-Angus-Herford cross. Beef cow with good mothering, milking, calving ease, fast growing calves with high weaning weight, high yearling wt. and good feedlot performance.


Now theres the beef mix of champions! :goodjob:


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

We prefer the Belted Galloway, but then we have different reasons than most. The meat is preferable to us, as it is healthier. Belties are very good mothers. They are extremely good foragers, eating things other cows won't touch. The breed is small in size and eat lass the other breeds. In the end though, it is the look of the breed I like. Oreo cookie buffalo, and the calves are at least twice as cute as other calves. But lets face it everyone, this thread is like a bunch of old farts at the park comparing grandkid pictures to decide who's are the cutest...LOL!


----------

